# ACS Expiring in EOI



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

My ACS Skills Assessment is about to expire.

What happens to my EOI on that date, will it become invalid, put in suspended or can I still get invited even when the date has passed of my ACS Skills Assessment in the EOI?

I'm in the process of a re-assessment, but wonder what risk I take if it doesn't arrive on time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing happens. It is your responsibility to suspend it yourself.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

AndrewHurley said:


> My ACS Skills Assessment is about to expire.
> 
> What happens to my EOI on that date, will it become invalid, put in suspended or can I still get invited even when the date has passed of my ACS Skills Assessment in the EOI?
> 
> ...


Nothing happens.
if its more than Two years old, while you are applying for EOI it will not be considered. 

its you responsibility to get a valid one while updating the EOI.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks.
So my DOE will not be affected if my EOI will have an expired date on the skills assessment?

Can I be invited if the skills assessment is expired in the EOI?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks.
> So my DOE will not be affected if my EOI will have an expired date on the skills assessment?
> 
> Can I be invited if the skills assessment is expired in the EOI?


I don't think, should not be an issue. no wonder, if you will get an invite.

get the renewal ready in the mean time and upload in EOI ASAP.

Also wait for other experts.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks.
> So my DOE will not be affected if my EOI will have an expired date on the skills assessment?
> 
> Can I be invited if the skills assessment is expired in the EOI?


1. Nothing, not even the DOE changes due to expired assessment. The system does not track the expiry date, so it is up to you to ensure everything is valid on an active EOI. See this as an example: *Skill Assessment expired*

2. Yes, you can be invited, but avoid getting into this situation. Same example as above. Additionally, read these:
*EOI Date of effect*

*What happens If ACS expires before invite*

*I received my invitation but my ACS assessment expired*

*EOI lodged but ACS has been expired*


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks.
> So my DOE will not be affected if my EOI will have an expired date on the skills assessment?
> 
> Can I be invited if the skills assessment is expired in the EOI?


You can always suspend your EOI, renew your skills assessment, enter the new valid details into the EOI, and then make the EOI active again. 

The consensus is unless your points aggregate changes, your DOE will not change.

The alternative is: you get invited based on the claim of having a valid skills assessment, but in reality having an expired skills assessment in your EOI - if you lodge a visa based on that invite - you will almost certainly be refused the visa.


----------

